
Why an F1 car is more energy efficient than an electric car - hordeallergy
http://www.espn.co.uk/f1/story/_/id/15152695/how-f1-car-more-energy-efficient-latest-tesla
======
cdumler
In my opinion, a hit piece.

>Thanks to efficiency gains made under the current set of engine regulations,
Lewis Hamilton's Mercedes W07 Hybrid is more energy efficient than the average
electric road car.

It also only carries one person, no cargo, isn't road qualified, and is meant
to run consistently at cruising speed.

> Yet in a county like the U.S.A. where at least 66 percent of electricity
> comes from coal- and oil-fired energy stations, with just 13 percent coming
> from renewables, an F1 car is arguably greener.

The point of being able to run on electricity is that: using a non-carbon
energy carrier, we have no incentive to keep using non-carbon-neutral sources
and switch.

> "Electric cars are seen as green and the solution to all carbon emissions,
> but they are absolutely not," Lowe told ESPN.

And, that's the conclusion they want someone to have.

> "It all depends where you get the electricity from and in a typical country
> with a regular profile of electricity generation, a Formula One car is
> massively more efficient than any electric car being charged from a power
> plant which is burning hydrocarbons. It is incredible that we've done that,
> but nobody is really talking about it that much."

Probably because that's not the point.

